# EIQ - EchoIQ Limited



## System (30 January 2011)

Based in Western Australia, Sentosa Mining Limited (SEO) is focused on the identification and development of mineral related opportunities throughout Australia and Southeast Asia. The Sentosa Mining Limited business model is designed to facilitate the development of grass roots to in-production gold and gold-copper projects/mines. 

The company is listed on the Australian Stock Exchange under the symbol SEO and is seeking opportunities in identified areas of Australia, Vietnam, Laos, Thailand, Indonesia, Philippines, Malaysia and Cambodia.

www.sentosamining.com


----------



## System (9 January 2014)

*Re: PML - Parmelia Resources*

On January 9th, 2014, Sentosa Mining Limited (SEO) changed its name and ASX code to Parmelia Resources Limited (PML).


----------



## hangseng (5 October 2014)

*Re: PML - Parmelia Resources*

One to watch IMO. I have taken a small speculative position but dependent on any advancement in the next phase of testing may be convinced to take a larger position. Not an SIR, however has the potential to be so on the back of any significant find and the location is seemingly in the right place. Previous projects focused on gold, this focus is firmly on nickel.

Resurrected with a new and clearly enthusiastic, dare I say seemingly competent board. They were definitely clever and strategic in regard the recent CR. The CR went ahead oversubscribed and at a premium to the SP at the time. MKt cap of around $3.2m and only around 66m shares on issue and very tightly held, mostly in the T20.

The article below about the Dunnsville prospect, however it was the Jaurdi Hills Project that initially drew my attention.

_*"A systematic review by Parmelia of historical exploration data has highlighted the Dunnsville nickel prospect, located in the north-east of the property, to be of considerable interest."*_

http://www.resourcesroadhouse.com.a...ost/persistence-the-key-to-unlock-dunnsville/







http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.a...ing-cash-nickel-sulphide-potential-57728.html

_"Parmelia Resources (ASXML) has nickel-sulphide exploration potential at the Dunnsville prospect, located within the Jaurdi Hills Project 50 kilometres north-west of Coolgardie in Western Australia.

Reinterpretation of legacy GEOTEM airborne EM data has identified a significant conductor co-incident with the Southern High Priority Target.

Adding interest, *highly anomalous historical soil samples with peak nickel (1260ppm), copper (315ppm) and cobalt (150ppm) results from Southern Target are located almost exactly up-dip of the centre of the conductor*.

The company's next step at Jaurdi Hills is to carry out a high-power, deep-penetrating, orientation moving-loop EM survey over the Southern Target conductivity anomaly in order to verify whether its source is bedrock or regolith.

If the ground EM detects bedrock conductors at the Southern and Northern targets then they will be drill-tested by carefully considered RC or RC pre-collar/diamond tail holes depending on depth to target.

Parmelia is now heading to market with a capital raising. The ASX has granted the company a trading halt, with its shares placed in pre-open"_


----------



## System (26 September 2016)

On September 23rd, 2016, Parmelia Resources Limited (PML) changed its name and ASX code to Veriluma Limited (VRI).


----------



## System (20 December 2019)

On December 20th, 2019, Veriluma Limited (VRI) changed its name and ASX code to Houston We Have Limited (HWH).


----------



## Telamelo (29 July 2020)

HWH - SIGNS RESELLER AGREEMENT WITH ACCENTURE AUSTRALIA
● Delivers a major new sales channel and access to a broader potential
client base
● Accenture Australia to re-sell HWH’s patented prescriptive AI
technology to their government and corporate clients
● Agreement secured after a detailed review over six months of HWH’s
technology by Accenture Australia
● HWH will now train Accenture Australia’s team to sell, develop and
integrate technology for their clients
● Parties already pursuing opportunities in government and the insurance
sector

https://www.marketindex.com.au/asx/hwh

35 buyers for 13,553,983 units vs only 10 sellers for 974,848 units

Please DYOR as always.. Cheers tela


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 July 2020)

*Houston We Have Limited (HWH*, formerly Veriluma Limited) is a technology company that operates in the prescriptive analytics sector of the Australian software industry. HWH owns a patented algorithmic process and software tool marketed under name, 'Veriluma', to deliver Predictive Intelligence capabilities to complex scenarios and decision-making processes.

Veriluma software:
Veriluma software comprises a core subjective logic based patented process or engine, accessed either via a graphical user interface (referred to as 'workbench') or alternatively it can be embedded or called as a component from within a partner's industry specific software application. The software and process provides a disciplined approach that reduces the complexity and guesswork in decision-making.It assists in defence and national security agencies to better understand and respond to terrorists, cyber attacks, health threats and hostile nations.


----------



## Boggo (3 August 2020)

HWH Weekly chart starting to show signs of life at end of July.

(click to expand)


----------



## tech/a (4 August 2020)

Early call 
Nice volume and range


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 February 2021)

not too much on HWH recently

Today's Ann, sees HWH linking with *Wipro Limited* (NYSE: WIT, BSE: 507685, NSE: WIPRO), a leading _global information technology, consulting and business process services company, [forming] a strategic alliance to help organizations use data for better decision making.  This alliance will see Houston We Have’s solutions deployed to selected Wipro clients with the aim of improving customer retention and supporting improved targeting of products and services. _
_
Wipro specialises in creating ‘ME’aningful experiences to enhance customer journeys in today’s digital world.  With retail and other industries undergoing significant disruption as the balance of power shifts to the consumer, many of Wipro’s clients are leveraging the company’s technological and sector expertise to gain agility and competitive advantage.  Wipro not only enables process and technology transformation but also provides an innovation ecosystem that allows retailers to experience new technology and business paradigms.  

Houston We Have uses patented augmented intelligence software, data science and commercial insight to help organisations make better decisions, at speed and without bias.  Its solutions allow clients to predict likely future outcomes without bias, and with high degrees of transparency, reliability and certainty.  Originally developed for use in military intelligence, the company’s software can also be used to help identify customers most at risk of directing their spend to competitors, in addition to the type and timing of future purchase decisions. _ 

at least I have heard of Wipro. Most of these tie-ups seem to be with other wanna-be's, wing and a prayer stuff.

_Since Dec 2019 , daily chart .... made a new high today (or is that a double top_?)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (31 March 2021)

*Houston We Have to acquire 100% of ECHO IQ, a specialist artificial intelligence company focused on predicting Aortic Stenosis (AS) heart condition  *


_Powerful diagnostic triage technology, in early testing ECHO IQ Artificial Intelligence (AI) was found to predict severe cases of AS missed by other diagnostics _
_Strategic acquisition delivers a complementary growth pillar that enhances Company’s technology suite with immediate cross-selling opportunities identified   _
_ Global opportunity where more than 30 million echocardiograms are performed yearly _
_ Exclusive access to the National ECHO database Australia (NEDA), the only database of its type worldwide  _
_Acquisition terms are an upfront cash payment of $1 million, the issue of $1.5 million worth of Houston We Have shares at $0.05 cents per share and deferred milestone payments of up to $250,000 cash and 15,000,000 Houston We Have Shares (at a deemed issue price of $0.05 per Share) upon Echo IQ meeting US$5 million revenue hurdle within 3 years provided that revenue is derived from a contract with a leading artificial heart valve manufacturer; and  $2,950,000 cash and 20,000,000 Houston We Have Shares (at a deemed issue price of $0.05 per Share) upon Echo IQ meeting a US$10 million revenue hurdle within 3 years _
_Firm commitments have been received for a $2.5 million equity placement at $0.05 cents per share to fund acquisition and deliver added financial flexibility to pursue growth._

did wonders for the shareprice... up 60%. I guess it is within the skills set of HWH, that of being in the


> prescriptive analytics sector of the Australian software industry. HWH owns a patented algorithmic process and software tool marketed under name, 'Veriluma', to deliver Predictive Intelligence capabilities to complex scenarios and decision-making processes.




*Acquisition Rationale *

_ECHO IQ is a strong strategic fit for Houston We Have that offers an important growth pillar in the health sciences sector.  The key rationale for considering the acquisition include: _
_Highly complementary business: ECHO IQ utilises artificial intelligence and data science to deliver tangible outcomes for users of the technology.   This is highly consistent with the ethos and core competencies of Houston We Have, and extends the company’s reach within the already-engaged health sector. _
_ Synergies between Houston We Have and ECHO IQ technologies:  In addition to the benefits identified, we expect the application of Intelfuze (the company’s augmented intelligence software) to enhance the accuracy and utility of ECHO IQ. _
_ Established model plus NEDA database access:  This acquisition not only provides access to a working technology, but also gives 17 years’ exclusive access to the NEDA database, considered the best and largest of its type worldwide with 1.2 million records. _
_ Significant growth opportunity: With valve replacement surgery offering a 94 percent 5-year survival rate, there is significant interest in the early and accurate detection of aortic stenosis.     The international application for this technology represents a significant medium term commercial opportunity, most notably once additional regulatory approvals are secured.    _
_ Platform for additional innovation: Diagnostics in health sciences represents a massive growth opportunity for Houston We Have.   Leadership in the echo-cardio space can be leveraged in the application of AI and advanced technologies to wider diagnostic solutions. Industry use of AI in this space is already firmly underway. _


----------



## Dona Ferentes (31 March 2021)

one of Elon's misfires, perhaps?

Nearly 250 million shares through during the day


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 July 2021)

Since announcing the ECHOiQ acquisition in March, HWH has risen, with the occasional pause, and more than doubling from 5c to 11.5c 

The acquisition in now complete. The Chairman states:


> _The ECHOiQ acquisition provides a tremendous opportunity for the Company to leverage its expertise in AI driven decision making into one of the world’s largest health markets – cardiovascular disease. We have the potential to improve patient outcomes based on our unique access to the NEDA database, which importantly, continues to grow, providing an extensive dataset for us to develop enhanced algorithms and diagnostic capability across a number of cardiology related indications._




- _I had these down as a cybersecurity outfit, but clearly the AI driven nature defines their space . Software, prescriptive analytics, Predictive Intelligence capabilities,  complex scenarios and decision-making processes.             _


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 September 2021)

_may turn out to be a smart bit of timing?_

HWH in a Trading Halt, awaiting an Announcement in relation to a *material contract entered into by ECHOiQ.*

_at 13.5c today, this is a__ high for the past 2 years, since it moved into the prescriptive analytics sector._


----------



## System (8 December 2021)

On December 8th, 2021, Houston We Have Limited (HWH) changed its name and ASX code to EchoIQ Limited (EIQ).


----------

